# American Orchestral Works



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I like modern music until a sertent border. It have to give me some sence in themelodic way.

This record is within the border...modern, yes

The sound an performance is very good! And sometimes it is very light, sometimes dark. Sometimes very melodious, sometimes it is more hard to catch a melody. But I find it very atmosfaoric, 

For the peaces:

Barbara Kolb - All in Good Time

At the beginning very disturbing, I wandered: do I like this or not... My ear acclimatisised, and I like.. Later, a wanderful section with tasting of a lot of instruments.

Peasefull, longering

Then it goes
Jungle rythms, full symphonic support... I really like this part! 

well, I will not bother you with my feelings about the whole work, I must be more general about the works

Jay Kernis - Sarabanda in Memoriam
very peacefull and open eary! Beautiful

John Harbison : Partita for Orchestra 
Well, hard to follow sometimes. When it slows down, more easy. I love this kind of music when it is more quiet and atmosfaerik


----------

